# New Directv Tivo HD DVR.....?



## jkesnk (Sep 8, 2006)

Just talked to sales rep at Bestbuy and he said the Diretv reps said the new Directv HD Tivo was coming out in Oct or Nov....Can anybody verify this.....Best Buy is not getting anymore HR10-250's in....Stores and warehouse are out....Anybody have any info on this to back this up.....


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe they're coming out with a HR20 to replace the HR10, but int's not a Tivo, it's a Directv DVR. Im also pretty sure that the HR20 is already out in some areas.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DirecTV is phasing out all Tivos for new DVRs with their own software developed in-house. They want complete control over the interface. They also want to retake the 20% of DVR revenue ($1 of your $5 DVR fee) currently being paid to Tivo. That $1/mo may not seem like much for the TIvo software, but DirecTV expects there will be a time in the near future when almost every customer will have or want a DVR, and 20+ million customers * 12 months * $1/mo = around $250 million a year.

Soon, the only way to get Tivo will be to go to cable or off-air broadcasts. Comcast and Cox both announced deals to offer Tivo software on their DVRs. Tivo is expected to ship the Series3 HDTV DVR for digital cable and off-air next week.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

> DirecTV is phasing out all Tivos for new DVRs with their own software.


That's not *entirely* true. They're not getting rid of them (aka phasing out), they're just making it so you have to ask for it if you want it, and the feature set ahs been pretty static for awhile now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

jkesnk said:


> Just talked to sales rep at Bestbuy and he said the Diretv reps said the new Directv HD Tivo was coming out in Oct or Nov....Can anybody verify this.....Best Buy is not getting anymore HR10-250's in....Stores and warehouse are out....Anybody have any info on this to back this up.....


The new HR20 HD DVR is already available at Best Buy, but it's not Tivo-based. More info here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Siegler,

I beg to differ. While it's true one can still obtain DirecTivos...manufacturing on the DirecTivo HR10 (HDTV) was halted over a year ago. Manufacturing on DirecTivos was apparently halted earlier this year.

DirecTV installers are being told they can no longer obtain HR10 units. DirecTV is also using a variety of methods to push installers toward the R15 over DirecTivo. DirecTV has issued promotional materials that push its R15 and HR20 and make no mention of Tivo. DirecTV has issued memos to major retailers instructing them to remove DirecTivo products on display and replace them with its own R15/H20 DVRs.

It seems pretty obvious to me that DirecTV is making a major effort to limit / reduce future installations of Tivo-based DVRs.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> That $1/mo may not seem like much for the TIvo software, but DirecTV expects there will be a time in the near future when almost every customer will have or want a DVR, and 20+ million customers * 12 months * $1/mo = around $250 million a year....
> 
> ...It seems pretty obvious to me that DirecTV is making a major effort to limit / reduce future installations of Tivo-based DVRs.


Tivo-based DVRs are what is keeping me a loyal DirecTV customer - in the future, if I must choose non-Tivo DVRs, then I would consider (gulp) going back to Dish Network or (gulp gulp) cable.

If DTivo lovers migrate away (to Dish or cable), how much extra income will that cost? Not only will they lose that extra $1 of DVR fee, but the whole enchilada.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

i just bought an HR20 at Best Buy today. should I have stuck with the 10-250 for the purposes of Tivo software? I really liked the idea of having locals with no antenna.

EDIT: a little more info about my situation. I have a Mac, so TTG is out of the question. I barely use the Home Media options except for rarely streaming my iTunes. Chances are I will be adding a Mac Mini into my home theater soon anyway so I could always get music that way. The DirecTV software seems to have Season Pass and Keyword searches. Is there anything I am missing by switching over? I love the Tivo software, but if I am not going to notice a difference from my uses maybe it isn't such a big deal. I probably take something of Tivo for granted so if anyone can point out some pros and cons it would be great. By the way, I live in NYC so HD locals are fed without the use of an antenna in my market, but only on the HR20.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

scheckeNYK said:


> i just bought an HR20 at Best Buy today. should I have stuck with the 10-250 for the purposes of Tivo software? I really liked the idea of having locals with no antenna.
> 
> EDIT: a little more info about my situation. I have a Mac, so TTG is out of the question. I barely use the Home Media options except for rarely streaming my iTunes. Chances are I will be adding a Mac Mini into my home theater soon anyway so I could always get music that way. The DirecTV software seems to have Season Pass and Keyword searches. Is there anything I am missing by switching over? I love the Tivo software, but if I am not going to notice a difference from my uses maybe it isn't such a big deal. I probably take something of Tivo for granted so if anyone can point out some pros and cons it would be great. By the way, I live in NYC so HD locals are fed without the use of an antenna in my market, but only on the HR20.


hope you dont use wishlists, you wont see that on the hr20 or any other non -tivo dvr


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

danny7481 said:


> hope you dont use wishlists, you wont see that on the hr20 or any other non -tivo dvr


I have one ARWL for Joe Schmo, which I doubt is ever coming back on TV. And I am sure if it ever did there would be a message on TCF so I probably wouldn't miss out anyway.

I also have an ARWL for Chiefs football. It doesn't grab much but special shows and obviously I always know when a game is on. That information is also usually talked about on a different forum I visit for the Chiefs.

Other than that I don't make use of wishlists too much. I think I could probably do without that feature. Plus I have a second tivo in my other room just in case.


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't follow these things closely and am very confused. I've got an old T-60 and called to get upgraded to a new HD unit. I want Tivo software as I'm happy with it and have heard the newer non-tivo's aren't that good. I was offered an 10-250 and told it wasn't tivo, but that if I waited I could get the H20 and it was. Is that right?

Reading here it seems the 20 is not Tivo. So is the 10-250? And what is with this regional roll-out? Is that because of them slowly starting to broadcast local in HD and each city has to wait until the programming is avail?

Help appreciated.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I was offered an 10-250 and told it wasn't tivo, but that if I waited I could get the H20 and it was. Is that right?


That's reversed. The 10 is the Tivo and the 20 is not.


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

OK thanks. I've also read a bunch for threads in the last 20 min, and now understand that the 10-250 is MPEG2 and 20 is MPEG4, which is better for future local HD broadcasts. I live 90 miles from Philly and probably don't get OTA HD anyway, so the question is, if I get the 10-250 to get real TIVO, will I be screwed when PHilly HD is available via Satelitte?

And is the consensus that the TIVO is better than the 20 (non TIvo)? 

thanks.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> i just bought an HR20 at Best Buy today. should I have stuck with the 10-250 for the purposes of Tivo software? I really liked the idea of having locals with no antenna.
> 
> EDIT: a little more info about my situation. I have a Mac, so TTG is out of the question. I barely use the Home Media options except for rarely streaming my iTunes. Chances are I will be adding a Mac Mini into my home theater soon anyway so I could always get music that way. The DirecTV software seems to have Season Pass and Keyword searches. Is there anything I am missing by switching over? I love the Tivo software, but if I am not going to notice a difference from my uses maybe it isn't such a big deal. I probably take something of Tivo for granted so if anyone can point out some pros and cons it would be great. By the way, I live in NYC so HD locals are fed without the use of an antenna in my market, but only on the HR20.


litzdog911 gave me this link for a comparison

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62084


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Since this is a Tivo forum, what answer do you think you are going to get?

I, like goony, will not put up with anything less than Tivo now. I won't even jump for the 10-250 because it will not support multiroom. 

Unfortunately we have no cable service where I live and Dish is a nightmare. I will just keep my DirecTivo Series 2 Yessir.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

danny7481 said:


> hope you dont use wishlists, you wont see that on the hr20 or any other non -tivo dvr


I hope you learn to use the spell checker to catch words like dont and wont.

You might want to also try putting some punctuation at the end of a sentence.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> danny7481 said:
> 
> 
> > hope you dont use wishlists, you wont see that on the hr20 or any other non -tivo dvr
> ...


Hmmph. It looks like somebody's in a nitpicky mood. I sure hope you were able to comprehend what Danny was writing about as it relates to the "New Directv Tivo HD DVR".


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2005)

I know I'm a heretic, but I came to DVRs through ReplayTV anyway, so I'm already a lost soul.

But, for my money, the ability to record direct-broadcast satellite feeds without an intervening decoding/re-encoding (plus the storage efficiency that goes with it) trumps the difference between one DVR and the next, TiVo or otherwise. Just give me something that records in high quality with a reasonable capacity, and I'll figure out the rest. And, I suspect the vast majority of DirecTV customers are the same. I'll also wager that there are many more people who are loyal to D* because of Sunday Ticket than due to the particular details of the software on their DVR.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>more people who are loyal to D* because of Sunday Ticket than due to the particular details of the software on their DVR

Had DirecTv for about 10 years, started since there was no cable available

Now have Comcast cable (living in rental while we build, sold previous house last fall)

Comcast is more $$ for the same programming, so will go back to Dtv when we move into the new house (I did the wiring)

Don't do sports packages at all, both wife and I like the Tivo software better than the Comcast Dvr


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bnoble said:


> I know I'm a heretic, but I came to DVRs through ReplayTV anyway, so I'm already a lost soul.
> 
> But, for my money, the ability to record direct-broadcast satellite feeds without an intervening decoding/re-encoding (plus the storage efficiency that goes with it) trumps the difference between one DVR and the next, TiVo or otherwise. Just give me something that records in high quality with a reasonable capacity, and I'll figure out the rest. And, I suspect the vast majority of DirecTV customers are the same. I'll also wager that there are many more people who are loyal to D* because of Sunday Ticket than due to the particular details of the software on their DVR.


You might reconsider your loyalty after experiencing the new DirecTV Plus DVRs first hand ...

My mother just recently got a free R15 from DirecTV but after about a week, I moved it into her bedroom, which only has one satellite line. I forgot that when it was in the other room, with two sat lines, we had set up what is the equivalent of an auto-record-wish-list on the R15 for Lawrence Welk. (Insert bubbles/jokes here! But remember - you're talking about my mother!)

Well, now that the R15 has only one sat line, every time a recording would start the tuner would change channels on my mother. She couldn't tell what to do from the screen prompts, so would she just turned the TV off.

Today I tried to "unschedule" these recordings, and it took me over 15 minutes just to navigate through the menus and figure out where to do it from. The menus are so non-intuitive, it's not funny. I'm tech-savvy and had problems, so it's no wonder my mother simply turns off the TV instead of figuring out what she should do with the on-screen prompts.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

dpam said:


> OK thanks. I've also read a bunch for threads in the last 20 min, and now understand that the 10-250 is MPEG2 and 20 is MPEG4, which is better for future local HD broadcasts. I live 90 miles from Philly and probably don't get OTA HD anyway, so the question is, if I get the 10-250 to get real TIVO, will I be screwed when PHilly HD is available via Satelitte?
> 
> And is the consensus that the TIVO is better than the 20 (non TIvo)?
> 
> thanks.


If I remember Philly HD locals are on the bird, but you need an MPEG4 receiver, but the H20 isn't yet available to us out here, so you can't record them.

Yes they are there: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?_requestid=261314


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I hope you learn to use the spell checker to catch words like dont and wont.
> 
> You might want to also try putting some punctuation at the end of a sentence.


I thought this was a tivo forum, not an english forum. (see the period!)


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Well, now that the R15 has only one sat line, every time a recording would start the tuner would change channels on my mother.
> 
> Today I tried to "unschedule" these recordings, and it took me over 15 minutes just to navigate through the menus and figure out where to do it from.


I would hardly blame any of that on the R-15. What do you expect it to do if only one tuner is connected and you have shows set to record ? The DirecTivos work exactly the same and have the same "Change Channel" type messages. You can select to stop the channel changing or allow the show to record. Both defaults are to allow the show to record. The message appears FIVE MINUTES before the channel changes on the R-15 and its so big that you cant miss it as it blocks 1/3 of the screen.

Just busting balls but there is no way it could take anyone "over 15 minutes" to figure that out. Its two button presses. (List and yellow) and just as easy if you go through the menus.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> I would hardly blame any of that on the R-15. What do you expect it to do if only one tuner is connected and you have shows set to record ? The DirecTivos work exactly the same and have the same "Change Channel" type messages. You can select to stop the channel changing or allow the show to record. Both defaults are to allow the show to record. The message appears FIVE MINUTES before the channel changes on the R-15 and its so big that you cant miss it as it blocks 1/3 of the screen.
> 
> Just busting balls but there is no way it could take anyone "over 15 minutes" to figure that out. Its two button presses. (List and yellow) and just as easy if you go through the menus.


I'm not *****ing that there's only one tuner and the channel is changing. I stated that there's one tuner, so I am well aware and even point out in the sentence you quoted.

I also wasn't *****ing about taking 15 minutes to clear a prompt.

What I was *****ing about, which you also quoted, was my 15 minutes lost navigating through the menu system trying to "unschedule" the Auto-Record Find programs, and how non-intuitive the R15 menus are. (I guess I didn't make myself clear, because that was in the last paragraph of my post. )


----------

